# TT Games Opens New Studio to Create Mobile LEGO Games



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2018)

aww
why is everything moving to mobile?


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 30, 2018)

Eix said:


> aww
> why is everything moving to mobile?


The fact they're opening a new studio to focus on mobile development says the LEGO series isn't _moving_ to mobile, rather they're having it as an addition to other releases.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 30, 2018)

where is Sonic R remake remaster 3d 4k for android?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> where is Sonic R remake remaster 3d 4k for android?


on itunes


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2018)

Kinda want to see some more Lego Star Wars games.  Those were the shit back in the day.

I hear they made a new Lego Star Wars game based on The Force Awakens and other scenes from the original trilogy, but it doesn't seem to have taken off, from what I've seen.  Maybe they should've waited until the Sequel Trilogy was at least two movies long.  One movie isn't enough to create levels off of.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 30, 2018)

Now I wish there was a new LEGO Island game... I loved the original trilogy.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 30, 2018)

No, no, no, no, FUCK NO!


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 30, 2018)

I happen to like the LEGO video games, so I hope this doesn't bleed into development of the actual LEGO games. If it's just an extra studio, I don't see the need for worry.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 30, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> where is Sonic R remake remaster 3d 4k for android?


you are asking to a wrong company...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 30, 2018)

leon315 said:


> you are asking to a wrong company...


are you sure? let's see who made Sonic R 


Spoiler


----------



## digipimp75 (Jan 30, 2018)

Ugh.  You can thank the casuals for this move.


----------



## geek_76 (Jan 30, 2018)

I’d love a mobile app version of LEGO city: undercover. Chase McCain on the go!


----------



## Owenge (Jan 30, 2018)

Did anyone ask for this


----------



## T-hug (Jan 30, 2018)

They already have a ton of Lego games on mobile: Force Awakens, Jurassic Park, Ninjago, Marvel etc. They all come to mobile at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 30, 2018)

Eix said:


> aww
> why is everything moving to mobile?


Because it's the biggest easily monetized market out there.

Basically imagine you're a salesman who can pick between two places to sell to. One is a big city full of people who are gullible. The other is a small town where people are much pickier. That's basically gaming market vs smartphone market.


----------



## 330 (Jan 30, 2018)

Eix said:


> aww
> why is everything moving to mobile?


You can reach a lot of people with phone releases.

It doesn't even have to be bad like boring games infested with micro-transactions. Nintendo, Square Enix, Game Freak and so on are on the right track to make good and fun games for mobile. By the time other companies FINALLY get it and start porting games on mobile seriously, we can finally have one platform for everything.

Except it's never going to happen, considering how piracy is rampant on Android. Hell, only 5% of the 500,000 downloads for Monument Valley are legitimate. But please, do go on and tell me how piracy does not affect anything at all (I don't mean you @Eix, I mean in general).


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2018)

yeah android is pretty bad with piracy
hundreds of pirate sites for it (that I have to use for free stuff cuz google play is broken on this phone)
but mobile batteries are crap
gaming on mobile is gonna be pretty short


----------



## Medveitsi (Jan 30, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> No, no, no, no, FUCK NO!


What is so wrong with this?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 30, 2018)

Medveitsi said:


> What is so wrong with this?


Honestly, I don't have a problem with Telltale.
I have a problem with Lego video games.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Jan 31, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Honestly, I don't have a problem with Telltale.


Who mentioned Telltale?


----------



## GoldenBullet (Jan 31, 2018)

I honestly thought their mobile versions of the mainline LEGO games were great as they were straight ports of the handheld versions. This probably means more mobile “exclusives” but with a lot more micro transactions.


----------



## sieroi (Jan 31, 2018)

Still confused by their logo.

What on Earth possessed them to change it from this?


----------



## Minox (Jan 31, 2018)

Can we please have a remake of Lego racers while they're at it?


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 31, 2018)

Minox said:


> Can we please have a remake of Lego racers while they're at it?


Lego racers used to have this browser game on the lego site. It was online vs other people too. It was so much fun for 11 (ish) year old me! I'm still kind of bummed they took it down unexpectedly :/


----------



## Minox (Jan 31, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> Lego racers used to have this browser game on the lego site. It was online vs other people too. It was so much fun for 11 (ish) year old me! I'm still kind of bummed they took it down unexpectedly :/


I think we might be talking about different games - the one I'm talking about was only released for Windows, N64, Playstation and GBC. There was no web version of it as far as I'm aware.


----------



## APartOfMe (Jan 31, 2018)

330 said:


> You can reach a lot of people with phone releases.
> 
> It doesn't even have to be bad like boring games infested with micro-transactions. Nintendo, Square Enix, Game Freak and so on are on the right track to make good and fun games for mobile. By the time other companies FINALLY get it and start porting games on mobile seriously, we can finally have one platform for everything.
> 
> Except it's never going to happen, considering how piracy is rampant on Android. Hell, only 5% of the 500,000 downloads for Monument Valley are legitimate. But please, do go on and tell me how piracy does not affect anything at all (I don't mean you @Eix, I mean in general).


lol really?  i'm proud to say that i payed for monument valley.


----------



## dimmidice (Feb 1, 2018)

Minox said:


> I think we might be talking about different games - the one I'm talking about was only released for Windows, N64, Playstation and GBC. There was no web version of it as far as I'm aware.


Yeah i know, that's why i said "lego racers had a browser game"


----------

